
Disappearing teaspoons: Longitudinal cohort study of displacement of teaspoons - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/7396985_The_case_of_the_disappearing_teaspoons_Longitudinal_cohort_study_of_the_displacement_of_teaspoons_in_an_Australian_research_institute
======
DyslexicAtheist
_> To determine the overall rate of loss of workplace teaspoons and whether
attrition and displacement are correlated with the relative value of the
teaspoons or type of tearoom. Longitudinal cohort study. Research institute
employing about 140 people. 70 discreetly numbered teaspoons placed in
tearooms around the institute and observed weekly over five months. Incidence
of teaspoon loss per 100 teaspoon years and teaspoon half life. 56 (80%) of
the 70 teaspoons disappeared during the study. The half life of the teaspoons
was 81 days. The half life of teaspoons in communal tearooms (42 days) was
significantly shorter than for those in rooms associated with particular
research groups (77 days). The rate of loss was not influenced by the
teaspoons' value. The incidence of teaspoon loss over the period of
observation was 360.62 per 100 teaspoon years. At this rate, an estimated 250
teaspoons would need to be purchased annually to maintain a practical
institute-wide population of 70 teaspoons. The loss of workplace teaspoons was
rapid, showing that their availability, and hence office culture in general,
is constantly threatened._

